# Anyone in the Florida panhandle?



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm new to this site and was wondering if I'm the only frog geek in the panhandle. I know I'm for sure the only one who keeps darts in my town. I live outside of Pensacola in a rural farm town.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't worry. There are alot of great FL froggers. You are in a good state!


----------

